# Berkshire Bicycle Quest



## Cycling Labs (10 Feb 2021)

I have taken advantage of the generally bad weather over the last month to get the work done on the Berkshire based version of the British Cycle Quest which I've called the Berkshire Bicycle Quest.

51 interesting places to visit covering the entire county, and certificates to be earned.

Check out the webpage at www.cyclinglabs.net/bbq for full details.


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Feb 2021)

As being born and bred in Reading, this was of interest to me. Unfortunately you have to be on Facebook to access the site. One of my goals is to live my entire life without ever joining any of the mainstream social media forums. I'm sixty now, and so far so good. No offense to any one who is a user of such things


----------



## figbat (11 Feb 2021)

Lived in Reading for a while (also wife born and bred there) and now live about a mile from the Berks/Oxon border - I’ve been to a couple of them already but can’t answer the questions; may have to pop back to Compton and Aldworth (sadly won’t be able to go in The Bell ☹️).


----------



## icowden (11 Feb 2021)

This is the link without going through the facebook-

https://cyclinglabs.net/bbq


----------



## Cycling Labs (11 Feb 2021)

Many apologies, I have no idea how the Facebook stuff got in to the link, I've edited it now to make it just the proper link.


----------

